# I need your help with some customization



## dustmaker (Nov 17, 2009)

I got my first fountain pen order and I am very excited, but I am also relatively new to this and need some help.  My customer has ordered a Jr. Statesman in Brazilian Rosewood and wants some icons placed around the cap; see attached image.  What is the best way to do this?  I have thought about trying woodburning, but I don't know if my artistry is up to par...I guess I could practice on some scrap.  What about engravers, can they do this sort of free hand work?  Anyone on the forums that can do this for me?  Any and all advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## BigguyZ (Nov 17, 2009)

dustmaker said:


> I got my first fountain pen order and I am very excited, but I am also relatively new to this and need some help.  My customer has ordered a Jr. Statesman in Brazilian Rosewood and wants some icons placed around the cap; see attached image.  What is the best way to do this?  I have thought about trying woodburning, but I don't know if my artistry is up to par...I guess I could practice on some scrap.  What about engravers, can they do this sort of free hand work?  Anyone on the forums that can do this for me?  Any and all advice is greatly appreciated!



Do a search for water decals.  You can buy sheets of testors decal paper that will allow you to print pictures/ designs with your bubble jet printer.  Then you apply the decal, and seal in under your CA finish.

That, or pay someone to laser engrave.  

I wouldn't try the burning or hand carving, IMHO.


----------



## cbatzi01 (Nov 17, 2009)

I would recommend email Ken Nelson at Kallenshaan Wood, or Constant Laubscher at Lazerlinz.  

Ken has always done great work for me.  I haven't tried Constant, but he gets a lot of positive reviews.  

Hope that helps!
Chris


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 17, 2009)

Those are super simple images.  Turn the pen super close to finished size. Put some carbon paper on the pen and trace the images on wherever you want them.  Then use a little carbide rotary bit and cut out the lines.  Gentle soft cuts is all you need.  A dental bit will get those really fine details.  Spray a quick coat of polyurethane over the pen.  When that dries, take some black inlace and fill in the cuts.  When that dries, re-spin the pen the rest of the way to size and apply your finish.  It's cheap, it's easy and it's satisfying to do it all yourself!


----------

